# “Cavalleria rusticana”, Festspielhaus Baden-Baden



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

This past 11 and 13 November of 2022, Mascagni’s _Cavalleria rusticana_ was performed in concert at the Festspielhaus Baden-Baden. For these performances, Maestro Thomas Hengelbrock used his own performance material produced in close association with Bärenreiter-Verlag and the editor, Andreas Giger, of a new edition of the score planned for publication in 2023 (the autograph is located at Stanford University). Some 250 bars of previously excised music were re-introduced for these performances and, of course, will appear in the new edition. We know that Mascagni initially wrote the larger score but was forced to trim and alter it when the Santuzza, the Turiddu and even the chorus members protested, demanding that the pitch be lowered and maybe something else or another.








Cast of _Cavalleria rusticana_, Festspielhaus Baden-Baden, Sunday, 13 November 2022
From left: Domen Križaj (Alfio); Eva Zaicik (Lola); Carolina López Moreno (Santuzza); Maestro Thomas Hengelbrock; Giorgio Berrugi (Turiddu); Cheryl Studer (Lucia)


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Santuzza looks very gifted. 
How it was?


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

ALT said:


> This past 11 and 13 November of 2022, Mascagni’s _Cavalleria rusticana_ was performed in concert at the Festspielhaus Baden-Baden. For these performances, Maestro Thomas Hengelbrock used his own performance material produced in close association with Bärenreiter-Verlag and the editor, Andreas Giger, of a new edition of the score planned for publication in 2023 (the autograph is located at Stanford University). Some 250 bars of previously excised music were re-introduced for these performances and, of course, will appear in the new edition. We know that Mascagni initially wrote the larger score but was forced to trim and alter it when the Santuzza, the Turiddu and even the chorus members protested, demanding that the pitch be lowered and maybe something else or another.
> View attachment 178621
> 
> Cast of _Cavalleria rusticana_, Festspielhaus Baden-Baden, Sunday, 13 November 2022
> From left: Domen Križaj (Alfio); Eva Zaicik (Lola); Carolina López Moreno (Santuzza); Maestro Thomas Hengelbrock; Giorgio Berrugi (Turiddu); Cheryl Studer (Lucia)


I see microphones about every eight feet. Do we have a broadcast?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

And it's pleasant to see that Studer has got flowers.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ColdGenius said:


> Santuzza looks very gifted.
> How it was?


How can you tell from one picture that she is "very gifted"? Because of the dress?


----------



## Mostart (3 mo ago)

ewilkros said:


> I see microphones about every eight feet. Do we have a broadcast?


No broadcast but the concerts were recorded. If they opt for a commercial release I imagine it would happen in tandem with the publication next year of the new edition of the score?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Becca said:


> How can you tell from one picture that she is "very gifted"? Because of the dress?


Exactly! What else can one say from a picture?


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Mostart said:


> No broadcast but the concerts were recorded. If they opt for a commercial release I imagine it would happen in tandem with the publication next year of the new edition of the score?


Yes, the concerts were recorded.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> And it's pleasant to see that Studer has got flowers.


Why of course she got flowers. And in more ways than one. Studer was rushed in to rescue the performance of 13 November when the scheduled Lucia became indisposed. And she most gracefully delivered the goods under the pressure and nerves that last-minute substitutions are by definition.


----------

